# Which artists have you seen live?



## Bailey2001 (May 13, 2009)

Apologies is this has been covered before...thought it would be a laff to see who we have all seen down the line.

i will start the ball rolling (dont laff)...

1) Hue and cry
2) Lifthouse family (i only went to see support act, Connor reeves)
3) Kenny thomas (king of uk soul)
4) Rick astley (honest guv, he was good singing the jazz standards)
5) Oasis (twice)
6) Prodigy
7) The Killers (twice)
8) Cirque de Soleil! 
9) Will young 
10) Take that (in june)


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

1) the killer
2) kings of leon
3) the prodigy (seen them 4 times now)
4) kula shaker
5) kaiser chiefs
6) usher (took my other half)
7) britney spears (took my neice as no one else would)
8) u2 (now seen them about 10 times)
9) ub40
10) phil collins

thats just to name a few lol


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2009)

Haven't seen anything live recently, apart from Tommy Emmanuel (*THE* most incredible guitarist ever!), but in the past have seen some good ones:

Queen (in 1974!)
The Kinks (brilliant!)
Dire Straits/Talking Heads (DS were the support!)
Blondie
Planet Gong
Sugarcubes (with Bjork)
Ian Dury and the Blockheads
Showaddywaddy (Fiesta nightclub in Sheffield 1978!)
The Drifters
Eddie and the Hotrods

I'm sure there are many more, but the above were all memorable.


----------



## sofaraway (May 13, 2009)

not too many really

Elton John 
Alter bridge (twice)
Staind
Logan (3 times on their own)
Steps, A1, right said fred (all at party in the park)


----------



## Caroline (May 13, 2009)

I tend to go and see shows, so no one artist in particular. I have seen some of the famous out and about, does that count? I thought David Suchet was lovely, and I realy liked Brian Blessed, he really is barrell chested with a huge deep voice...


----------



## Steff (May 13, 2009)

phil collins 
shania twain 
ub40


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 13, 2009)

Caroline said:


> I tend to go and see shows, so no one artist in particular. I have seen some of the famous out and about, does that count? I thought David Suchet was lovely, and I realy liked Brian Blessed, he really is barrell chested with a huge deep voice...



Ive been to see Oliver with mr rowan atkinson....that was a great show and the production was beautiful

i also saw Stomp this year, in a tiny little theatre in london, it was still really good though!


----------



## katie (May 13, 2009)

Bjork
Rahzel x2
Amy Winehouse
Beverley Knight x2
We Are Scientists (I spent the night sulking because I hated it lol)
Alanis Morissette
Blak Twang
Hot Chip
Aphex Twin
CSS


That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 13, 2009)

katie said:


> Bjork
> Rahzel x2
> Amy Winehouse
> Beverley Knight x2
> ...




ohh katie some right on bands there, you trendy thing you 

i might go to see N dubz...cool innit lol


----------



## katie (May 13, 2009)

Northerner said:


> The Kinks (brilliant!)
> Dire Straits/Talking Heads (DS were the support!)
> Blondie
> Sugarcubes (with Bjork)



**jealous**


----------



## katie (May 13, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> ohh katie some right on bands there, you trendy thing you
> 
> i might go to see N dubz...cool innit lol





lol i actually quite like them


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 13, 2009)

katie said:


> lol i actually quite like them



im liking the girl in the band, alot!

thinking about buying one of those hats the male lead singer wears..i would look sooooooooo koool (look im even talking like dat)


----------



## katie (May 13, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> im liking the girl in the band, alot!
> 
> thinking about buying one of those hats the male lead singer wears..i would look sooooooooo koool (look im even talking like dat)



i bet you are, lol

Ive got a hat like that, for winter!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 13, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> im liking the girl in the band, alot!
> 
> thinking about buying one of those hats the male lead singer wears..i would look sooooooooo koool (look im even talking like dat)



Hey... dont dis Dappy!!!!! lol


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 13, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey... dont dis Dappy!!!!! lol




quote me dappy 

he should work at norwich union....


----------



## katie (May 13, 2009)

Dappy seems so lovely!


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 13, 2009)

katie said:


> Dappy seems so lovely!



Sigh, youth of today, wear a silly hat and suddenly you become mother theresa....

 ;0)


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

n-dubz are cool!!!!! ive got the album and really aint had it off the ipod yet  also thanks to katie ive now got the lady gaga album and have it on the ipod too lol


----------



## katie (May 13, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> n-dubz are cool!!!!! ive got the album and really aint had it off the ipod yet  also thanks to katie ive now got the lady gaga album and have it on the ipod too lol



are we too old for n-dubz?? nah it's fine 
I was just listening to gaga again


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

katie said:


> are we too old for n-dubz?? nah it's fine
> I was just listening to gaga again



lol i must admit it is growing on me hehehehe


----------



## aymes (May 13, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> Apologies is this has been covered before...thought it would be a laff to see who we have all seen down the line.



Oooh, this got me thinking, may have got a little carried away but below is, I think, the full list...

Snow Patrol
Pink
Foo Fighters
The Killers
Mark Ronson
James Morrison
Goo Goo Dolls
Basement Jaxx
Mika
Will Young
Blur
Red Hot chilli Peppers
Jason Donovan
Joss Stone
Take That
West Life
Lily Allen
Boyzone
Robbie Williams
Chemical Brothers
Fun Loving Criminals
Offspring
Terrorvision
Feeder
Sugababes
Iggy Pop
Alicia Keys
The Gossip
Shirley Bassey


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 14, 2009)

thats a great mix 



aymes said:


> Oooh, this got me thinking, may have got a little carried away but below is, I think, the full list...
> 
> Snow Patrol
> Pink
> ...


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

sorry add ons to mine are........................

CROWDED HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
did i say kula shaker????? lol oh well


----------



## Corrine (May 14, 2009)

I'm gonna be old and sad again:

George Benson
Elton John
Madonna
Kylie
Boyzone
Enrique Iglesias
and loads more at Party in the Park a few years ago that I cant remember....


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Corrine said:


> I'm gonna be old and sad again:
> 
> George Benson
> Elton John
> ...



nothing wrong with most of them!!!! wouldnt have chosen to see boyzone, but they did do a few catchy numbers lol


----------



## Corrine (May 14, 2009)

Kylie was brilliant - not a straight man in the audience!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Corrine said:


> Kylie was brilliant - not a straight man in the audience!



shame that really!!!! she has the cutes little rear in the world *drools* hehehehe


----------



## Corrine (May 14, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> shame that really!!!! she has the cutes little rear in the world *drools* hehehehe



I will agree with you there (at the risk of sounding like something I'm not lol)...and she is also really tiny!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Corrine said:


> I will agree with you there (at the risk of sounding like something I'm not lol)...and she is also really tiny!



she is one of the few ladies that even to this day make me go phhhwwwwaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr everytime i see her lol


----------



## Corrine (May 14, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> she is one of the few ladies that even to this day make me go phhhwwwwaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr everytime i see her lol



Lol.....if I was a man I would be the same!  Dont see an equal in the male world of music though.


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 14, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> she is one of the few ladies that even to this day make me go phhhwwwwaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr everytime i see her lol



i prefer kylie minogues sister, dannii thingymajig..forgotten her surname


----------



## Corrine (May 14, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> i prefer kylie minogues sister, dannii thingymajig..forgotten her surname



he! he!  You mean the uglier one that wears too much makeup?


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Corrine said:


> Lol.....if I was a man I would be the same!  Dont see an equal in the male world of music though.



well my mum and sister both have a thing for a couple of guys. ronan keating, enrique inglesias and garry barlow. they sort of just swoon over them. now my niece has just started to notice boys (she is 11) and she is the same over peter andre lol


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> i prefer kylie minogues sister, dannii thingymajig..forgotten her surname



danni used to be a looker but now as quite rightly pointed out she slaps it on with a trowel!!!!!


----------



## Corrine (May 14, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> well my mum and sister both have a thing for a couple of guys. ronan keating, enrique inglesias and garry barlow. they sort of just swoon over them. now my niece has just started to notice boys (she is 11) and she is the same over peter andre lol



Oh no....quick....run away!  Enrique's legs are too skinny, Garry has a mancunian accent and Ronan?  Thats just wrong! I sued to drool over the lead singer of Nickelback....yep I am weird....


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Corrine said:


> Oh no....quick....run away!  Enrique's legs are too skinny, Garry has a mancunian accent and Ronan?  Thats just wrong! I sued to drool over the lead singer of Nickelback....yep I am weird....



well i dont ever profess to understand what women find attractive in blokes lol as i dont see them in that way lol

nicklebacks singer is chad kroeger isnt it???

did the tune for spiderman. hero


----------



## Corrine (May 14, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> well i dont ever profess to understand what women find attractive in blokes lol as i dont see them in that way lol
> 
> nicklebacks singer is chad kroeger isnt it???
> 
> did the tune for spiderman. hero



Yep - thats him...Chad.....dribble.....


----------



## Corrine (May 14, 2009)

I also heard a funny story about Chad and how Nickleback got their name.....


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 14, 2009)

Corrine said:


> he! he!  You mean the uglier one that wears too much makeup?



erm i was thiking about the calendar she did in the 90s...i dont remember looking at the make up if im honest


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> erm i was thiking about the calendar she did in the 90s...i dont remember looking at the make up if im honest



oooooohhhhh yeah i forgot about THAT calendar hehehehehe



Corrine said:


> I also heard a funny story about Chad and how Nickleback got their name.....



and whats that story corrine????


----------



## Corrine (May 14, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> oooooohhhhh yeah i forgot about THAT calendar hehehehehe
> 
> 
> 
> and whats that story corrine????



Apparently Chad used to work in Starbucks taking the money for coffee and customers always used to give him a nickel back....


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Corrine said:


> Apparently Chad used to work in Starbucks taking the money for coffee and customers always used to give him a nickel back....



*hears the wind whistle* hahahahaha


----------



## Corrine (May 14, 2009)

Well, I did say 'apparently'.......I thought it was true.  But then I am gullible!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Corrine said:


> Well, I did say 'apparently'.......I thought it was true.  But then I am gullible!



lol well it could be as stranger things have happened in this life!!!!


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 14, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> *hears the wind whistle* hahahahaha



ive heard theres a tribute band made up of small fish called Stickelback


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> ive heard theres a tribute band made up of small fish called Stickelback



heck there was one promoted on local radio the other day cos the lads all worked in the same asda. called themselves rollback


----------



## AJLang (Jan 4, 2018)

I know this is an old thread but it looks fun. I've danced directly with Benny from Abba for quite a long while after gatecrashing a party (I have photos of him very close up). I've also got photos of me with Hank Marvin and Bjorn from Abba. In concert I've seen Elaine Paige (front row), Jason Donovan (front row), David Essex several times (sometimes very close), Neil Diamond twice ( best was six times from the front whilst drinking champagne with my Mum), Cliff Richard (several times), Madonna (in the early days), The Corrs, Phil Collins, Lulu, Elton John, Go West, Spandau Ballet, Alison Moyet, Kylie Mignogue, Marti Pellow current line ups of Mud, Slade and Bucks Fizz. That's all I can remember for now


----------



## AJLang (Jan 4, 2018)

JUst remembered that I saw the Human League when they were doing their "Human" tour.


----------



## AJLang (Jan 4, 2018)

Oh yes and if anyone remember them King 



and does the Kids From Fame concert count?


----------



## Robin (Jan 4, 2018)

1) Pink Floyd ( in 1976, with a group of friends at Uni)
2) Guns 'n Roses
3) Deep Purple
(both about 10 yrs ago, with my kids. Once they learnt to drive, I made them go on their own. Not that I didn't enjoy them, but being deafened is not really my thing.)
I once sang in the choir that backed Cliff Richard, Labi Siffre, and Kate Bush ( eat your heart out, @Northerner) at a gig in the Royal Albert Hall. In the early 80s.


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 4, 2018)

Want some prehistory?

Juicy Lucy
Incredible String Band ( *3)
Jethro Tull (*2)
Derek and the Dominoes ( or God and his mates)
Ted Nugent (partially deaf for two days) 
Humblebums (Gerry Rafferty and Billy Connolly)
Davy Graham
Barbara Dixon 
Sandy Denny
Ravi Shankar
Fairport Convention (*5)
Steeleye Span
Pentangle
Spiers and Boden
John Renbourn & Robin Williamson 

And Boyzone (daughter Sophie was 9. The gents in the Apollo were deserted)

You’ll have to Google some of those names, I’m afraid. Some are on the cusp of late sixties and early seventies.

Favourite band? BeBop Deluxe.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 4, 2018)

Oh, gosh..... Trying to remember them all... OK, just some of the highlights....
Iron Maiden.... Has a choice of either seeing Iron Maiden or Dire Straits as they were consecutive nights, never thought Dire Straits would amount to much and, yes, Iron Maiden are still touring
Dr. Feelgood
BB King 
Eric Clapton
The Who
Natilie Merchant
Stevie Nicks
Fleetwood Mac
GooGoo Dolls
Yanni
Moody Blues
Wallflowers
Steve Earl
ACDC
Status Quo
Steely Dan
Dave Mathews

And the list goes on.....


----------



## trophywench (Jan 4, 2018)

Rolling Stones, Ike & Tina Turner, Amen Corner, Labi Siffre, Gene Pitney, the Kinks, Geno Washington & the Ram Jam Band (every one an excellent musician), Status Quo, Yardbirds, somebody Russell/Russell someone, totally mad but bloody excellent pianist (early 70s, club scene) high praise from me, from behind the bar - 'I'd pay to go and see him!'

Must be shedloads more - oh yeah, the Walker Bros, Goldie and the Gingerbreads, Herman's Hermits, Cilla Black .....


----------



## trophywench (Jan 4, 2018)

Oooh, yeah - the Moody Blues firstly when they were originally keeping on running, secondly later when they were knights (in white satin LOL)


----------



## Lisa66 (Jan 4, 2018)

Well this got the little grey cells going...here goes...
Showaddywaddy (hoping we can keep that just between us)
Adam & the Ants
Gary Numan (a school friend wanted someone to go with her)
Queen (Milton Keynes Bowl 1982)
The Police
Eurythmics
Suzanne Vega
Genesis
Level 42 (disappointing, don't think they wanted to be there)
Jools Holland
Foo Fighters
Oasis
Glenn Tillbrook
Hall & Oates
Kasabian x 2
Paul Mc Cartney
Coldplay
Editors (several times)
Elbow (several times)
Guy Garvey without Elbow....what a voice
Roddy Frame (of Aztec Camera, definitely worth seeing if you get a chance)
Bob Dylan
Paul Simon (so good)
The Pretenders (end of last year, great live show)

I'm sure there's some missing...big gap I think when the children were younger. I find myself more and more looking at the other concert goers and thinking blimey, lots of over 50s here...oh hang on...


----------



## Sally71 (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm quite fussy about who I'll go and see live so my list isn't particularly long!  Paul Young, Status Quo a couple of times, Walk off the Earth (check them out on YouTube, very clever band and not bad singers to boot), The Blockheads (minus Ian Dury - my brother is their current drummer so we got back stage passes!), and that's about it.  Wanted to go and see Rammstein but my hubby decided the ticket price was too expensive, I think he regrets it now.  Oh and Duran Duran at least 10 times between 1987 and 2015, I've lost count!  (Oh dear the secret is out, I'm a Duranie   Have loved them since 1984 when I was 13, didn't expect to still love them when I'm 46... Daughter has now decided she loves them too!  I have much wider musical taste these days but they will always be in a league of their own for me)


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 5, 2018)

Took My Mom and her Sister in the late 90's to see Shirley Bassey and to fullfil one of her life's ambitions. She was in her early70's at the time.
I manage to get seats front of house.
She behaved like a total geriartric punk rocker lol running up to the front of the stage and taking photos, waving her arms arms and dancing in the aisles, that is all true .. Was a joy to see her in 7th Heaven. The show and Bassey were terrific, a real Diva.
I have seen Dire Straits once or twice. again like Sally I am fussy who I go and see because to be honest cannot be bothered with the crowds etc.
Went to see Police and got very drunk afterwards with Sting in the bar at the Gosforth Park hotel and I mean extremely rata@@ed.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 5, 2018)

This could take me a while!
Blur
Metallica
Megadeth
Status Quo (several times)
Aerosmith
Faith no More
AC/DC
Dolly Parton
Dixie Chicks
Bon Jovi
Scissor Sisters
Nickelback
Ugly Kid Joe
The Darkness
Roy Wood
Kim Wilde
Chas and Dave
Thunder
Chris Cornell
Deep Purple
Alice Cooper
Blondie
Bryan Adams
Chic
Lionel Richie
Dr Feelgood
Eddie and the Hot Rods
Bonnie Tyler
Green Day
The Beach Boys
Red Hot Chilli Peppers
Take That
Linkin Park
Joan Jet and the Black Hearts
The Lightning Seeds
The Wurzels
Def Leppard
The Kinks
Whitesnake

That's all I can remember at the mo! There might be a few more on that list!


----------



## Mark T (Jan 5, 2018)

Sadly, I've only seen Extreme and Joe Satriani.

Would have loved to have seen a few more.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 5, 2018)

Lisa66 said:


> Well this got the little grey cells going...here goes...
> Showaddywaddy (hoping we can keep that just between us)
> Adam & the Ants
> Gary Numan (a school friend wanted someone to go with her)
> ...



Great list there.  I've seen most of these acts too.  Elbow blew me away & Guy was brilliant chatting with the audience.  I once helped Glenn Tilbrook load his car after his gig at the Northampton Roadmender.  And Roddy Frame is a genius.


----------



## scousebird (Jan 5, 2018)

AJLang said:


> Oh yes and if anyone remember them King
> 
> 
> 
> and does the Kids From Fame concert count?


I remember King


----------



## scousebird (Jan 5, 2018)

Back in the 80's as a teenager in Liverpool I saw lots of bands (most I can't remember  cos there may have been lots of alcohol/unmentionables involved) in various venues/clubs including OMD, Pete Burns (who also owned a record store in Liverpool), Flock of Seagulls, Frankie Goes to Hollywood (went clubbing a couple of times with Holly Johnson).  More recently Take That, Lady GaGa as support to Take That, Robbie Williams, Lady GaGa (now not a support to anyone), Take That, Spandau Ballet & Take That.

My daughter took me to see Spandau Ballet, she was the youngest swinger in the O2, they started with some of their modern stuff then broke into their big hits.  Well I jumped up to dance & unfortunately no-one else did, DD nearly died of embarrassment


----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 5, 2018)

Just remembered another few
King Crimson
Paul Simon (At the Birmingham Arena.... Man he was small from that distance!!!)
Bruce Springsteen
Garry Glitter (though I will plead the 5th if ever call on this on)
George Thorogood
Black Sabbath
Rainbow
And I'll throw in Urban Sax at the GLC building,...That was an interesting multi-dimensional show


----------



## trophywench (Jan 6, 2018)

Having wracked my brains for the geezer's name - Leon Russell !


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 6, 2018)

OK, here's my full ish list
They Might Be Giants
Squeeze
Belinda Carlisle/Go-Go's
Paul McCartney
Marc Almond
Elbow
Drugstore
Roy Wood
Cast
Blur
Debbie Harry
Gary Clarke (singer from 80's band Danny Wilson)
My Vitriol
Beck
Crowded House
Status Quo


----------



## Carolg (Jan 6, 2018)

Here’s my list
John  Martin and with his wife Beverly
Yes
Chris Rea
Billy Connolly
Corries
Simply Red
West life
Mann
Maggie bell
Dave Allan (not a band)
Status quo
Fish
Moonlight Zoo- local and current

Can’t remember anyone else but know there were some


----------



## Northerner (Jan 6, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Haven't seen anything live recently, apart from Tommy Emmanuel (*THE* most incredible guitarist ever!), but in the past have seen some good ones:
> 
> Queen (in 1974!)
> The Kinks (brilliant!)
> ...


I can now add to my 2009 list.....KATE BUSH!!!!   The best theatrical experience of my life, I am still buzzing from it over 3 years later!


----------



## Lisa66 (Jan 6, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Great list there.  I've seen most of these acts too.  Elbow blew me away & Guy was brilliant chatting with the audience.  I once helped Glenn Tilbrook load his car after his gig at the Northampton Roadmender.  And Roddy Frame is a genius.



Funny you picked those 3 Mark. Such nice, very talented blokes. Could easily imagine spending an evening in a pub with them, what an interesting and entertaining time...you wouldn't want the evening to end! Saw Elbow at Thetford Forest last year, with the dark sky, moon and trees in background...and that voice...just wow! He gave a guitar away to someone's dad at another concert,  as a birthday present. And Roddy Frame, genius is the perfect description! Sadly doesn't seem to have been around for a while...hopefully busy writing..keeping my eyes peeled for any news. I still get really excited going to concerts waiting for band to come on! 

...also remembered Earth, Wind & Fire, ABC, Xavier Rudd and seeing Deacon Blue later this year. 

It's great reading everyone's posts.


----------



## Sally71 (Jan 6, 2018)

Status Quo seem to be popular, most of us have got them on their list!  (I actually only went with my parents, they are the fans, must have been good though because I went again the next year )

Have remembered that as well as many instantly forgettable new bands I have also seen Goldfrapp and Seal (supporting Duran Duran)

Would love to have seen Lady GaGa, bet she does a good show, although since her first album I find her music less inspiring, and I never investigated fully whether she was coming anywhere near me


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 6, 2018)

Forgot one (mind you, it was at Uni) as it was a huge laugh:

Bonzo Dog Doo-dah Band.


----------



## Carolg (Jan 6, 2018)

Forgot- Natalie imbroglio- not sure of spelling.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 6, 2018)

One I forgot - I saw Apache Indian last year at the Diabetes UK Inspire Awards, where I was collecting the 'Supporting Others' Award on behalf of our dear departed friend @AlisonM. He did a couple of songs and was a really nice chap who does a lot to raise awareness of diabetes (his son has Type 1)


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 6, 2018)

Roy Chubby Brown


----------



## Northerner (Jan 6, 2018)

Anyone remember Mike Harding? A sort of Lancashire Billy Connolly - saw him in the early 1980s and he was not only an hilarious teller of tales, but also a very accomplished folk musician  Also The Chieftains, Lindisfarne and The Spinners


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 6, 2018)

In no order whatsoever.  Some on their own, some as support acts, lots from Glastonbury.  Most are from 1990's with comments from what I can remember.  Plenty more I will have missed.

U2 - Roundhay Park 1993 part of Zoo TV tour.
Oasis - Sheffield Arena twice 1995/97(?), Glasto 1995, Knebworth 1996
Pulp - Leadmill (before they were famous), supporting Oasis 1995, Glasto 1995, Sheffield City Hall (also 1995)
PJ Harvey - Glasto 1995 - very good
Bob Dylan - Glasto
Neil Young - Sheffield Arena 1990's
Radiohead - Glasto
Coldplay - Leicester 2001 (think this was a Radio 1 free concert) on cusp of megastardom
Shed Seven - Glasto
Bluetones - Glasto
Tangerine Dream - Sheffield City Hall March 1986 - significant as it was a couple of weeks before my diagnosis.  TD play generally long pieces of music and it was quite a sedate concert.  I remember sitting there in the darkness with some of my school friends I was really thirsty and desperate for the toilet trying to enjoy it but feeling more unwell and hoping for it to end before I wet myself.  As the music ended (before the encores) I charged for the toilets tripping over peoples legs in the aisle.
Martin Carthy - folk club upstairs at Three Cranes pub Sheffield
Martin Carthy, Eliza Carthy, Norma Waterson - Carthy family gathering at Boardwalk Sheffield
Steeleye Span (inc Gay and Terry Woods) - Glasto 1995 (original band reunion anniversary)
Bob Dylan - Glasto
Soundgarden - supporting Guns N' Roses
Guns N' Roses - Wembley, Maine Road both early 90's
Band of Hope (feat. Roy Bailey, Dave Swarbrick, Martin Carthy, John Kirkpatrick) - Crucible Sheffield.  Great concert.
Depeche Mode - Manchester Arena 2000's
Stone Roses - Leicester De Montfort Hall (without Reni on drums for Second Coming Tour but a great concert)
Portishead - Fantastic concert from one of trip hops finest.  Bridlington Spa Pavilion on a cold and crisp Saturday night Nov 1997.
Beck - Manchester Academy, Glasto
Beth Orton - Manchester Hop and Grape (small venue just as Trailer Park was released - great concert), Glasto 1997, Sheffield City Hall
Cypress Hill - Glasto 2000 (this and Black Grape below the only times where the band was more stoned than the audience!)
Black Grape - Shaun and Bez after the Happy Mondays enjoying themselves at the Octagon Sheffield
Kasabian - Nottingham Arena 2000's
Manic Street Preachers - supporting Oasis
Gomez - Glasto
Chemical Brothers - Glasto
Orbital - Glasto
La Roux - Sugarmill Stoke 2000's
Veruca Salt - Glasto
The Breeders - Leadmill
Faith No More - supporting Guns N' Roses
Editors - think it was Sugarmill Stoke 2000's
Texas - Glasto
Chumbawamba - free concert in a Leeds park 1990's may have been a council event ?
Billy Bragg - Glasto
Fun Lovin' Criminals - Glasto
Jesus Jones - Octagon Sheffield early 90's
Reef - Glasto
Half Man Half Biscuit - Boardwalk Sheffield
Smashing Pumpkins - Glasto
Spiritualized - Glasto
The Coral - Leadmill (double header with The Music)
The Music - Leadmill
Everything But The Girl - Leadmill
Underworld - Glasto
Sleeper - Glasto
Crowded House - Nottingham Royal Concert Hall, Sheffield City Hall early/mid 90's
Ben Harper - Glasto


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 6, 2018)

I went to Rounday Park to see U2. Devo city hall Newcastle, Stranglers o2 n/c Status Q & lots of others


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 6, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Dave Allan (not a band)


Hmmm wasn't my dad was it? LOL x


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 6, 2018)

Seems like I'm the only who hasn't seen anyone lol
Oh wait, The Alexander Brothers although doubt many of you know who they are!! HAHA x


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 6, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> In no order whatsoever.  Some on their own, some as support acts, lots from Glastonbury.  Most are from 1990's with comments from what I can remember.  Plenty more I will have missed.
> 
> U2 - Roundhay Park 1993 part of Zoo TV tour.
> Oasis - Sheffield Arena twice 1995/97(?), Glasto 1995, Knebworth 1996
> ...


That's why you are so fit !  Quite a list Matt.


----------



## Carolg (Jan 6, 2018)

Also saw everley brothers but in their older age


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 6, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> That's why you are so fit !  Quite a list Matt.



A lot of those are from Glastonbury.  I went in 1995/97/98/99 and 2000 and I could easily want to see 20 or 30 bands over the 3 days but you had to be selective and miss out on some as some were on at the same time on a different stage and there was loads of walking involved getting across the site and to the various stages.  Biggest regret I had was missing out on Nirvana at Sheffield Octagon November 1991.  Quite a buzz was building about them and this was a week before Smells Like Teen Spirit came out.  Someone at work asked me to get a ticket for them when I went out at lunchtime one day and I thought about getting one for myself but decided against it.   Afterwards, I asked her what the concert was like and she just said 'oh, it was alright'.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 6, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Anyone remember Mike Harding? A sort of Lancashire Billy Connolly - saw him in the early 1980s and he was not only an hilarious teller of tales, but also a very accomplished folk musician  Also The Chieftains, Lindisfarne and The Spinners


I do  SSHhh


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 6, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Hmmm wasn't my dad was it? LOL x


I used to like Dave Allan


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 6, 2018)

I met Mike Harding when my baby bro was playing string bass in a folk group. Genuinely nice bloke, always ready with words of encouragement for younger artists.  My brother still plays, but not in a regular group.


----------



## Amigo (Jan 6, 2018)

I can’t stand packed stadiums or venues I’m afraid so tend to avoid the big events with very well known names although I have seen many over the years. However I see at least 60/70 bands doing the Club circuits every year both here and abroad and some are absolutely fantastic!

Greatest regret is never seeing Led Zeppelin live.

Oh @Vince_UK, I’ve had a drink with Roy Chubby Brown and he’s quite polite in real life


----------



## Northerner (Jan 6, 2018)

I saw Victoria Wood at the Crucible once, does that count? She was brilliant!


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 6, 2018)

@Amigo 
He is actually. I also had a drink with him is a club in Spennymoor centuries ago, he is really polite. we tend to forget what he does on stage is an act and he gets paid for it lol


----------



## Radders (Jan 6, 2018)

Most of the liv3 bands I’ve seen were since I met my husband. Before that I think I went to very few. The ones I remember are:
David Essex - free tickets given out in schools because they didn’t sell any! Screamed happily all the way through;
Wings - another freebie for my school because it was the sister school of the Liverpool Institute for Boys where Paul McCartney went;
Uriah Heep - my older brother had a spare ticket;
Orchestral Manouvres in the Dark - at Uni
Squeeze - one of many farewell tours, also at Uni

Then in the past 15 years since meeting Mr Radders:
Queen with Paul Rogers
Genesis
Roger Waters
Dave Gilmour
Within Temptation
ZzTop
AlterBridge & Shinedown
Muse (twice)
Status Quo
Rush
Jethro Tull
Wishbone Ash
King King
The Levellers
Asia
Sweet
Richie Blackmore’s Rainbow
Blackmore’s Night
ELO
Steve Hackett
Jean Michel Jarre
The Blue Man Group
Black Country Communion
The Enid
Delain 
The Drifters (on a cruise) 
Barry Manilow (not voluntarily, he was at the Proms in the Park)
John Barrowman (as above)


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 6, 2018)

Was at The O2 in Newcastle with my Mohekone Punk wig on. The bouncers nearly let me in free ( to see the Stranglers bright red hair )


----------



## Northerner (Jan 6, 2018)

Radders said:


> The Drifters


Ooh! You've reminded me - I saw The Drifters at Batley Variety Club around 1975-ish


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 6, 2018)

Radders said:


> Most of the liv3 bands I’ve seen were since I met my husband. Before that I think I went to very few. The ones I remember are:
> David Essex - free tickets given out in schools because they didn’t sell any! Screamed happily all the way through;
> Wings - another freebie for my school because it was the sister school of the Liverpool Institute for Boys where Paul McCartney went;
> Uriah Heep - my older brother had a spare ticket;
> ...


I have Bev Bevin's autograph on a Out of the Blue LP. Nice fella (drummer ELO)


----------



## Radders (Jan 6, 2018)

We go to three or four Proms every year as well, so have seen orchestras and soloists too numerous to mention. Matt Smith and the actress who played Amy Pond in Doctor Who were in one. 

Also at Carols by Candlelight Kevin Whateley and Christopher Timothy did readings.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 6, 2018)

Radders said:


> Most of the liv3 bands I’ve seen were since I met my husband. Before that I think I went to very few. The ones I remember are:
> David Essex - free tickets given out in schools because they didn’t sell any! Screamed happily all the way through;
> Wings - another freebie for my school because it was the sister school of the Liverpool Institute for Boys where Paul McCartney went;
> Uriah Heep - my older brother had a spare ticket;
> ...



Some prog rock classics there Radders. 

Your list reminded me I saw Jean Michel Jarre at the Saturday Destination Docklands show in East London, October 1988.  I was on a work placement from Uni and based in North London at the time and my eldest brother came down from Sheffield to go to the show.  The show could have been good but the sound quality wasn't great.  It was cold and raining and an absolute transport nightmare after it finished.  After an hour or more we finally got on a bus and managed to get a tube, then another that terminated at Wembley around 1.30am.  After trying to work out which night bus to get and when it might arrive (no mobiles then, it was a case of reading a timetable stuck to a bus shelter) we met someone who had also been to the show and was trying to the same.  After all deciding we didn't have a clue if and when one would turn up we decided to walk the 3.5 miles to get back to Harrow and then to Pinner.  Got back around 3.30am, cold, wet and tired with blood glucose going through the roof.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 6, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> Some prog rock classics there Radders.
> 
> Your list reminded me I saw Jean Michel Jarre at the Saturday Destination Docklands show in East London, October 1988.  I was on a work placement from Uni and based in North London at the time and my eldest brother came down from Sheffield to go to the show.  The show could have been good but the sound quality wasn't great.  It was cold and raining and an absolute transport nightmare after it finished.  After an hour or more we finally got on a bus and managed to get a tube, then another that terminated at Wembley around 1.30am.  After trying to work out which night bus to get and when it might arrive (no mobiles then, it was a case of reading a timetable stuck to a bus shelter) we met someone who had also been to the show and was trying to the same.  After all deciding we didn't have a clue if and when one would turn up we decided to walk the 3.5 miles to get back to Harrow and then to Pinner.  Got back around 3.30am, cold, wet and tired with blood glucose going through the roof.


Its not easy being a Rock Star (long nt)


----------



## trophywench (Jan 6, 2018)

LOL

I forgot Procul Harum and also saw Billy Connolly, when he was 'new on the scene'.  Bob Monkhouse (absolutely LEWD - I'm no prude, neither was husband No 1 (well No 2 isn't either LOL) and we were positively disgusted at what he was coming out with - not even 'crude but hilarious' - he was absolutely mad before he went on, and was refusing to go on because the warm-up comic was bloody hilarious, so did it deliberately for spite and bearing in mind this was an after dinner show at a large posh hotel in Kenilworth - absolutely awful)  and people like Frank Carson.  Come to think - also saw Frank Ifield when he was old and well past his sell by date.  His roadie came up and started to complain to the Club owner (a mate) after the show when he was sitting talking to us - blaming this that and the other that was wrong with the venue on his poor performance.  G was utterly polite but had signalled the doormen who were hovering behind this idiot - and when he reached and grabbed G by the lapels of his DJ, immediately bodily lifted him and carried him out of the venue, oh to have had a video camera ...  Saw Bernard Manning there too - not a rude joke heard, very funny, really nice bloke!  Oh - no swear words heard at all front or backstage - G thanked him for 'toning it down' for his audiences benefit and Bernard laughed at him, telling him not to be daft, lad - it's ALL my Act!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 6, 2018)

When I was around 10 My Mum took me and my friend to London and we saw 'The Comedians' at the London Palladium  It was a popular TV series at the time, with Ken Goodwin, Charlie Williams, Frank Carson and about 3-4 others whose names I don't recall now  Oh, and I also went to a filming of Opportunity Knocks once in the mid '70s at Thames TV. Hughie Green presenting, and Peters and Lee were the show winners  We'd gone in a coach from Brighouse to support a mate of my Dad's, the comedian Johnnie Casson


----------



## stephknits (Jan 6, 2018)

Ok, am going to make a start.  I've probably seen well over 500 bands over the years - particularly in Liverpool in the early 90s and at various festivals.  Some memorable ones include:
First ever - Depeche Mode black celebration tour in Brussels.
I tend to remember ones who did something extra or special / different from just playing their hits.  I worked as the person who let AAA people into the AAA bits at venues, plus in the pits, plus I got bands riders for them pre-gigs / post gigs.
Remember a great Primal Scream gig and party in the tour bus.  I love Primal Scream.
Chumbamumba we're good cos they rollerscated in amazing costumes through the crowd before the gig.
Motörhead were amazing, as were Jane's Addiction cos of the energy.
I enjoyed half man half biscuit in a tent somewhere in the middle of nowhere.
I had a wondrous experience seeing orbital and underworld and The Orb
Ooh the KLF did justified and ancient with a massive choir and served ice creams from an ice cream van for the crowd during the performance.
On my 21st I spent the eve with more famous people at Cream In Liverpool and Kylie did confide in me and Robbie Williams sang happy birthday.
I like pop will eat itself, and got asked out by the singer of that's petrol emotion (a bit obscure) and The Wedding present doing Kennedy.
Will stop there as just indulging myself really and not interesting.  Thanks for the thread revival, nice trip down memory lane.


----------



## zuludog (Jan 7, 2018)

I saw most of these at The Free Trade Hall and other venues in Manchester. Not in any particular order -

Joan Baez
Woody Herman
Oscar Peterson
Michael Chapman
Caravan
Curved Air
Kevin Coyne
Edgar Broughton Band
Fairport Convention
Hawkwind
Principal Edwards Magic Theatre
Soft Machine
Hatfield and the North
George Melly
Wishbone Ash
Tangerine Dream
Focus
Pink Floyd
Steeleye Span
Gentle Giant
Taj Mahal

Regretfully I never managed to see Traffic
My other regret is that I was just a bit too young to go to those two (in)famous Manchester clubs - Heaven and Hell, and The Twisted Wheel


----------



## Sally71 (Jan 7, 2018)

Oh I've remembered I went to a free Radio 1 concert in Leicester once, but I can't for the life of me remember who was there apart from Dido (good) and Victoria Beckham, who left the stage after performing only one song, because apparently people were throwing onions at her! Now I'm no particular fan of her, but if that's true it's really mean  (we were too far back to see)

I'd had a party for my 30th birthday the night before, and quite a few people had stayed over and it just so happened the concert was going on at a local park the next day, so a few of us went together. My dad went out for a walk while we were all getting ready for the party, and just happened to wander into the very park where the concert was taking place just as Dido was doing her rehearsal/sound check.  My dad rather liked her, stood right next to the stage watching and came back from his walk all starry eyed


----------



## chaoticcar (Jan 7, 2018)

I don't want to be left out ---I saw Johnny Ray forever ago 
 CAROL


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 7, 2018)

Sally71 said:


> Oh I've remembered I went to a free Radio 1 concert in Leicester once, but I can't for the life of me remember who was there apart from Dido (good) and Victoria Beckham, who left the stage after performing only one song, because apparently people were throwing onions at her! Now I'm no particular fan of her, but if that's true it's really mean  (we were too far back to see)
> 
> I'd had a party for my 30th birthday the night before, and quite a few people had stayed over and it just so happened the concert was going on at a local park the next day, so a few of us went together. My dad went out for a walk while we were all getting ready for the party, and just happened to wander into the very park where the concert was taking place just as Dido was doing her rehearsal/sound check.  My dad rather liked her, stood right next to the stage watching and came back from his walk all starry eyed



Just had a look Sally and it was the same one I went to.  Had forgotten who else was there.  I remember we travelled down from Sheffield but got there late because of traffic.  It wasn't ticketed and you just turned up in the park.  Vaguely remember Kylie but think she was just singing or miming to backing tracks.  I think most only did 2 or 3 tracks each but Coldplay as 'headliners' carried on playing at the end.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/sunday2001/leicester/


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 7, 2018)

Just thought of another...

Vienna Symphony Orchestra in the Herod Atticus open air theatre by the Parthenon in Athens. Beautiful romantic situation.

Or it would have been if I hadn’t been there with a mate doing the InterRail thing....


----------



## Sally71 (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks @Matt Cycle - we might have met and never knew!   I remember Faithless and Craig David now but nobody else, the rest were either very underwhelming or, more likely, we didn't see the whole thing - my friends had to get back to Oxford and I think we left when they did.

2001, was it really that long ago?   Well yes that was the year I turned 30 so it must have been, good grief!  Daughter didn't arrive for another 5 years, I've almost forgotten what life was like without her!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 7, 2018)

Sally71 said:


> Thanks @Matt Cycle - we might have met and never knew!



Quite possibly! 



Sally71 said:


> I remember Faithless and Craig David now but nobody else, the rest were either very underwhelming or, more likely, we didn't see the whole thing - my friends had to get back to Oxford and I think we left when they did.
> 
> 2001, was it really that long ago?  Well yes that was the year I turned 30 so it must have been, good grief! Daughter didn't arrive for another 5 years, I've almost forgotten what life was like without her!



It wasn't until composing my original list that I thought of Coldplay and where I'd seen them.  Although it's a long time ago now it's one of my more recent musical events  as I rarely went to concerts once in the 2000's.  A lot has changed in my life since then - children etc.  I had thought at first it must have been some time in the mid 90's as I couldn't remember much about it although of course I then remembered Coldplay's Parachutes didn't come out until 2000.  As you say it probably was a bit underwhelming as I can remember much more about some of the earlier concerts I went to than this one.


----------



## Contused (Jan 7, 2018)

1. Dave Brubeck quartet
2. Duke Ellington
3. Count Basie
4. Manitas de Plata
5. Stephane Grappelli


----------



## Northerner (Jan 7, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Just thought of another...
> 
> Vienna Symphony Orchestra in the Herod Atticus open air theatre by the Parthenon in Athens. Beautiful romantic situation.
> 
> Or it would have been if I hadn’t been there with a mate doing the InterRail thing....


I saw a performance of Glinka's Ruslan and Lyudmila opera in the Bolshoi Theatre in Moscow in 1980 - it cost the equivalent of £1.50!  I've just checked on their website and starting ticket prices are £265 per seat, up to £589!


----------



## chaoticcar (Jan 7, 2018)

Forgot I went with my Mum to see Adam Faith and Emil Ford at Blackpool before I got to go out alone !!
  CAROL


----------



## chaoticcar (Jan 7, 2018)

PS don't ask how long ago that was !!
   CAROL


----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 8, 2018)

Northerner said:


> I can now add to my 2009 list.....KATE BUSH!!!!   The best theatrical experience of my life, I am still buzzing from it over 3 years later!


Did I ever mention that I used to live down the road from Kate Bush......


----------



## Northerner (Jan 8, 2018)

Martin Canty said:


> Did I ever mention that I used to live down the road from Kate Bush......


Please don't tell me you used to date her as a teenager, or I will die of jealousy!


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 8, 2018)

chaoticcar said:


> Forgot I went with my Mum to see Adam Faith and Emil Ford at Blackpool before I got to go out alone !!
> CAROL


The coachbuiders I used to restore an old car I bought were about 400 yards down the road from Adam Faiths mansion near Maidstone, so not that prehistoric. Unless I am


----------



## chaoticcar (Jan 8, 2018)

I wouldn't dare comment !!
  CAROL


----------



## muddlethru (Jan 10, 2018)

Runrig


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 10, 2018)

I missed out R.E.M.
Saw lots of 60's bands at Butlin's just over a year ago.  Most barely had an original member left, but here goes anyway:
The Searchers (2 original members)
The Animals (1 original member)
The Troggs (no original members!)
Marty Wilde
Union Gap (without Gary Puckett)

I can't remember the rest.  Also saw 2 Unlimited at a free Radio 1 roadshow back in the mid 90's.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> I missed out R.E.M.
> Saw lots of 60's bands at Butlin's just over a year ago.  Most barely had an original member left, but here goes anyway:
> The Searchers (2 original members)
> The Animals (1 original member)
> ...


I saw Limmie and the Family Cookin' at the Dolphin holiday camp in Filey in 1974  Also Del Shannon at the same campsite


----------



## trophywench (Jan 11, 2018)

ROFL - Freddie Garrity (later as in Freddie and the Dreamers) was a Redcoat at Butlins at Minehead when we went in approx. 1961 !


----------



## trophywench (Jan 11, 2018)

One snowy winter weekend a few years back we went to Minehead in our motorhome - walked into the town and along the 'front' as far as Butlins, where there was a huge marquee with lively music emanating - Peter Andre was on that weekend.  So we sat on the low wall along the pavement outside and listened until we were too frozen and had to move on - so I spose we've heard him live although we haven't seen him!


----------



## SHORAN (Jan 20, 2018)

Bon Jovi ( when they were just starting out )
Motley Crue ( great fun !- 'Shout at the Devil ", Tommy Lee what a drummer !)
Iron Maiden
Anthrax
Saxon
Gary Moore ( his solo's did go on a bit )
Foreigner ( stunning sound quality )
Status Quo ( the day before Parfitt died ! )
Ozzy
The Police ( poor sound quality )
Skunk Anansie
The Damned ( three times )
AC/DC
Super Furry Animals 
Elvis Presley ( well he was projected on stage, his original band played the instruments )


Would love to see.... Bjork , Blondie.... The Jam... if they reformed !, The Sex Pistols, Rolling Stones.....

Interesting post  !


----------

